

StarNet launches 1Gbps Internet in Moldova for ~30$/month - alisnic
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fstarnet.md%2Fro%2Finternet-alone%2F&edit-text=&act=url

======
theotown
The most advanced countries over the last 20 years have worse internet speeds
and policies than financially distress nations without many resources. Irony
at work?

------
higherpurpose
It's ~$20 in its neighbor Romania.

[http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2354886](http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2354886)

